# New 7x3x2.5



## louisvillain2.0

Been a while since I've been one here, busy doing reno's on the house. Got the new tank built for my gars, 7Lx3Wx2.5H. Decided to set it up as a peninsular style tank to act as a wall between the entry and lounge. Still need to dress the stand and build a hood and sheet the whole thing to the wall.

View walking into the house









View from lounge









And the source of all my plants, spring fed pond in the back yard


----------



## BRUNER247

Looks awesome man! I like that you can see it from two different rooms & see straight through once it clears up. Can't wait to see it finishd.


----------



## Guest

Very nice


----------



## His Majesty

damn neat setup







looks real real nice


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

That is some sick driftwood. I love the pond too. What fish do you have in there and how big is it? Could you do the gars in the pond since temperatures i dont think would be too bad for you.


----------



## sapir

your tank looks amazing, and the dimensions are sick


----------



## louisvillain2.0

CLUSTER ONE said:


> That is some sick driftwood. I love the pond too. What fish do you have in there and how big is it? Could you do the gars in the pond since temperatures i dont think would be too bad for you.


The pond is only small, 2mx1.5m (7ftx5). Is full of gertrudes blue eyes from a nearby swamp. Am digging a new pond which will be connected by a stream, should be about 6 or 7mx2.5x1m deep. Will have my pbass in there and maybe some big discus. Temps here are near equatorial, no heaters required. Will keep the gars in the tank, they cost more than the tank so not risking them outside where a water rat might wander past.


----------



## Guest

What filtration are you running on that tank?


----------



## bob351

beautifull driftwood, great gars and nice tank footprint. jealous of that pond very nice, must be great living in warm climates


----------



## Smoke

That's an amazing tank!


----------



## Moondemon

I love that tanks's footprint !! 
How many gallons ??

It would also be a perfect tank for arowanas and stingrays !!


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Moondemon said:


> I love that tanks's footprint !!
> How many gallons ??
> 
> It would also be a perfect tank for arowanas and stingrays !!


Still would consider it too small for aros and rays but am seriously considering turning the 60k litre swimming pool into a full blown amazon pond.


----------



## jp80911

louisvillain2.0 said:


> I love that tanks's footprint !!
> How many gallons ??
> 
> It would also be a perfect tank for arowanas and stingrays !!


Still would consider it too small for aros and rays but am seriously considering turning the 60k litre swimming pool into a full blown amazon pond.
[/quote]

DO IT~!!!


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Fast tracking the plans now. Came home last night and one of my gars is jacked up. Can't swim properly, like a broken back but no signs of damage and he is straight. Hoping its just light damage to the spine and will heal, would be devo'd to lose him. Only seen one for sale in the country over the past two months and over 1k pricetag. If he recovers they will be first in line for the pool, can't risk them doing damage to themselves on the glass. On the other hand his partner is going gangbusters, ate a 5" indo tarpon last night. Not intended to be feeders but no shortage of them in the creek so no biggy. Got a few 9" barramundi as well but I don't like them so chucked them in a friends pond.


----------



## MFNRyan

That's an awesome tank man!! I thought about getting a florida gar last week.. How are they with other fish in the tank?


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Depends, one is really lax and the other is a nasty cow. They will both hit anything they think they can swallow. And don't keep them with anything that is aggro or flighty and might cause them to hit the glass, they are prone to broken backs and spinal damage. Mine are by themselves and my favourite (the easy going one) can't really swim right now due to a tank/nose collision. He is still feeding off the bottom and is obviously making it to the top for air but if he doesn't come good in a few weeks I will have to give him the clove oil, too cruel and sad to let him go on like that.


----------



## MFNRyan

OUCH!!! Very sorry to hear that man. My LFS has one thats 18" in a 90g for sale right now. He is a monster an has no room to swim around. He's been there a long time I wanted to buy him just to save him from that tank, but I hear they are not so good tank mates. He is only asking 85 bucks for him too


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Oh to pay 85 for a gar. My big girl is 24" and cost as much as the damn tank. Hoping after Aquarama in Singapore this year we get the usual flood of smuggled fish, its seriously a case of save for 2 yrs until aquarama then get ready to elbow your way to the smuggler with the best stock. Prices are high at first then drop as everyone gets stocked up then steadily rise again over the next year as fish dry up and you only get resales. Within a year everything is back to stupid prices IF you can convince someone to part with their fish.


----------



## MFNRyan

Wow, Florida Gar are a little more rare then usual but a normal Alligator Gar are a dime a dozen in the lakes over here. They are so bad when you catch them you cut the line and throw the fish on the bank to eventually die. They aren't as nice looking as florida gar though not much for colors


----------



## ibcd

Really nice tank & driftwood


----------



## louisvillain2.0

RedBelly11 said:


> Wow, Florida Gar are a little more rare then usual but a normal Alligator Gar are a dime a dozen in the lakes over here. They are so bad when you catch them you cut the line and throw the fish on the bank to eventually die. They aren't as nice looking as florida gar though not much for colors


We get gator gar too, not worth as much though due to size, after 3ft they are almost impossible to sell. Can't say I agree with throwing the fish on the bank to die, I was under the impression that g-gar are a somewhat threatened species and had dissapeared from most of their former range?
Anyway, update on the tank, growing in and pretty much finished the stand an hood, all panels are clip on for easy removal to get at the plumbing.


----------



## Guest

That setup is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## louisvillain2.0

ksls said:


> That setup is absolutely gorgeous


Cheers, just wish we could get P's here, would love a shoal of macs in there.


----------



## 65galhex

I am jealous of your entire setup! sweet gars. I love the pond and very nice tank.


----------



## Furgwa

That driftwood is AMAZING!!! Fish aren't that bad either!


----------



## MFNRyan

Super nice tank man! What do you mean by panels clip on? Did you build that set up yourself? The gar's over run the lakes in Texas far from endangered. That's just what happens to them. I myself have never caught a gar


----------



## louisvillain2.0

MFNRyan said:


> Super nice tank man! What do you mean by panels clip on? Did you build that set up yourself? The gar's over run the lakes in Texas far from endangered. That's just what happens to them. I myself have never caught a gar


Yeah, built the stand myself. The panels all have pop clips connecting them to the frame so they can easily be detached. Am moving my gars out into the pond filter in a few weeks, not sure what direction I'll go with the tank. Will post an update when it's sorted.


----------



## MFNRyan

I vote one big Rhom! Fun to watch.. cool looking fish.. an are good solo fish for a bigger tank cause at the bigger size you can sometimes get buy with a bunch of little fish too


----------



## XiDiS

That tank is amazing. Love the plants and driftwood.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Really nicely done!! I love it, great job.

Looks very classy in there!


----------



## His Majesty

the finished product is sick looking louis. very pleasing to the eye. nice work


----------



## louisvillain2.0

MFNRyan said:


> I vote one big Rhom! Fun to watch.. cool looking fish.. an are good solo fish for a bigger tank cause at the bigger size you can sometimes get buy with a bunch of little fish too


Cheers guys. Mate, would love a big rhom (or any p's for that matter), if you can figure out a way to get them into the country I'll put a few thousand in your palm for it







Only know of 2 in the country and the guy probably wouldn't let them go for less than 5k a piece.


----------



## MFNRyan

HA HA HA.. OH man.. I forgot Auzzy's can't get the rana's... OUCH.. sorry bout that.. What part are you from? I have been to Victoria, Perth and Sydney.. Of them all I liked Perth the best!


----------



## louisvillain2.0

From Far North Queensland...Cairns to be exact, east coast of the pointy bit. Tropical climate, smallish city wedged between the rainforest and Great Barrier Reef and very different from Sydney and Perth


----------



## MFNRyan

Ah.. sounds like it's in a really cool location though! Much mine work over that way?


----------



## louisvillain2.0

MFNRyan said:


> Ah.. sounds like it's in a really cool location though! Much mine work over that way?


Lol so much mine work it's scary. Coal, CSG, gold, bauxite. It's popping off all over the place, the state government is pushing it hard. I work for the government on the other side of the fence though (Department of Environment), specifically Wild Rivers so am a thorn in the mining companies side at the moment (hey if you can do it without buttfucking the environment then go forth and prosper I say). Actually have a conference with the mining companies next week. But yeah, if you have experience in any aspect of mine work you can pick your job over here right now. Just in the FNQ region http://mycareer.com.au/jobs/far-north-qld/mining-oil-gas/


----------



## MFNRyan

Man that's all I have ever done. IR an Atlas Copco drills I use to be Aftermarket Specialist manager for.. I know the drills like the back of my hand and handled customer aspect, warranty, an all troublshooting solutions for years.. got laid off an went to work for Cat (who I am currently with) an doing the same sort for them just a little different set up an not near the travel like before. Atlas was the reason I was in Australlia before.. the reason for all my world travel.. I handed all MRBH drills world wide...


----------



## shiver905

thats beautiful.

congrats


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Absolutely Amazing














...that driftwood piece is sick!!!! Thats one of the nicest tanks I've ever seen...congrats


----------



## JeanLucPicard

That is a great looking set up.


----------



## Inflade

amazing tank!. very realistic!


----------

